

Ask HN: Would you rather get a degree or launch a startup? - Thentle

For the last few years, I was enrolled at the university. Some stuff I&#x27;ve learned was useful, but most of the subjects are boring, and I didn&#x27;t pass a lot of the exams lately. I&#x27;ve got a job I like, but I don&#x27;t earn as much as I want, and I&#x27;d really love to launch a startup. I&#x27;ve got few ideas, some of which could be successful. Unfortunately, I haven&#x27;t got the initial budget for this. If I continue working, and studying, I won&#x27;t make enough money for the startup, so I&#x27;m kind of stuck. If I drop the university, I would have to pay bigger taxes, leave the dorm for a more expensive room, renew my visa, etc. so I will have even less money, which means this isn&#x27;t a solution either. If I manage to find a better job, I won&#x27;t earn much more than now, without a bachelor degree.
What can HN suggest me? Did anybody here overcome such situations?
======
waivej
It's hard, but put in the effort and finish the degree. Practice excelling.
It'll be a lot harder to finish it later, but it can give you skills and
access to better paying jobs later. Refine your ideas on the side. There's
always time if you really want it.

------
elyrly
Technical background? Launching a successful start-up is difficult/rare (The
companies represented here is the exception not the norm)

~~~
Thentle
Well, I understand that perfectly, but I'm willing to take the risk if there
is a chance, I don't lack motivation. At the moment, I've got the following
certs: CEH, CCNA, CCNA Sec, PWK, and I want to take other security
certifications in the future.

